# When should I add the second brood box?



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Rule of thumb is 80%. That's eight frames of drawn comb and bees. 
With the new package your population should have a large increase in about three and a half weeks from the queen's release and the egg laying commencement.
I hived my packages April 6. I plan to add a second deep next weekend, May 1. I will have to do an inspection in the middle of next week to see if there is brood emerging from their cells first.
I am working with drawn brood already in the "bottom" box. If it is warm enough there is no issue with the bees trying to keep the vacant upstairs apartment heated. With that in mind, I may just go ahead and add my second deep towards the end of the week anyways. It is just foundation.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The 70 to 80 percent rule has been good through all the diseases, pests and parasites so far. The more room you give them . . . the more they have to defend and regulate the temperature and humidity. It is like paying taxes on a bigger house than you can ever live in.


----------



## Freon11 (Aug 18, 2009)

2nd hive body when 80% of the first drawn.


----------



## mothergoosemagic (Feb 26, 2010)

We're having several days of rain or near rain in a row, so I just added another brood box of partially drawn & foundation frames to give the girls something to do while they're stuck at home. Brood Box #1 has fully drawn comb, and I was getting a little worried they might fill the frames with feed rather than letting the queen have a little room. The girls are more like little piggies right now with the sugar water. Bringing in some natural stuff as weather permits.

Supposed to get warmer, sunny weather on Friday--just in time to make my first formal inspection.


----------

